# Is cereal a snack? or a meal?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Its not yet noon, and my husband is on his 5 th bowl of cereal- he had eggs for breakfast. he says cereal is not a meal, its only a snack--and when am i fixing a meal? soo--which is it, meal, or snack?


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Mine does the same exact thing. I usually let him say it's a snack because it's much better for him than an entire bag of potato chips or something like that. It never seems to fill him up either, I would much rather stop what I'm doing and actually cook something than listen to "chomp, chomp, chomp" half the morning.

Kayleigh


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

snack... unless it's hot cereal with more than 1 grain type in it


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Poison?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/uk/newsid_2160000/2160933.stm


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

5 bowls?! And eggs to boot!
All Ive had is a Quaker granola bar this morning and two cups of coffee, and glass of orange juice.


----------



## Zookeeper (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmmm...I would say *a* bowl of cereal is a snack, but FIVE? 

That's more than I eat all day!


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

Is he eating a children's cereal or a healthy alternative? (Well, that doesn't matter does it? But I had to ask!) May I say, he is a HUNGRY MAN! I can't get my husband to eat.

My question is this: What is the difference whether you call it a snack or a meal? HE's still consuming food. (or "A rose by any other name...")


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

Alright, I got curious here and went to check the cereal box in the cupboard. This is Cascadian Farm Organic Raisin Bran. On the side of the box the nutrition facts state that with 1 cup of the cereal and 1/2 cup of skim milk the following daily value percentages are:

Total Fat = 2% 
That times 5 bowls is 10% of the daily fat recommended.

Cholesterol = 1% times 5 bowls = 5%

Sodium = 17% times 5 bowls = 85%

Potassium = 14% times 5 bowls = 70%

Carbohydrate = 16% times 5 bowls = 80%

Fiber = 24% times 5 bowls = 120%

WHEW! Now remember this is with SKIM milk and if your husband is like mine he puts way more than 1 cup of cereal and 1/2 cup of milk. We use 2% milk. Whole milk would REALLY up the fat intake.

Anyway, I was curious and would worry a bit about the sodium/potassium/carbohydrates. And, of course, if he's eating sugary cereals I'd be even more concerned. Looks like he should stay fairly "regular" though, considering the fiber content! 

So, in my book, one bowl could be a snack ... more than one and it's a meal!

Peace and smiles,
doohap


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

He's eating it, so it's whatever he says it is


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

My husband is the same way. He will eat at least 2 bowls of cereal after dinner as a "snack". 

For me, I can eat 1 bowl of cereal as a meal.

Beth


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

once in a while ill have some rice crispies but for the most part all of it is junck food


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh well if it's organic, it's a whole different story. Load up!


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

If it's 7-grain cooked cereal with chopped walnuts, almonds, and dried cherries added - it's a meal. (and a darned good one, I might add!)

If it's standard boxed children's cereal, it's junk food and a very occasional treat.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We use cerial as a healthy snack, along with fresh fruit and veggies. This helps young growing bodies and those of use prone to getting nasty if we don't eat.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Now you've done it. I couldn't figure out what I had a taste for and now I know. Captain Crunch. I may just have to tip over to the store and buy me a box.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

It's a meal if it's a single bowl at breakfast. It's a snack at any other time, and 5 bowls (I note you said 'so far'!) is pure gluttony. Mostly, it's stuff that is good for the compost heap. I'd rather eat the packaging it comes from than eat the contents!!


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm with mtman: most cereal is junk, and you might as well be eating candy. I would check the sugar amount. Just because it's "organic" or has raisins in it doesn't necessarily mean it's 100% healthy. Cereal companies (and any food company for that matter) are very sneaky on making you think you are eating healthy. (I reserve one of my biggest peeves for the potato chip industry, which has to be the king of the misleading ads).

I would say that if your dh is eating that much cereal, he is addicted to the carbohydrates (and maybe the sugar). He would be better off to eat oatmeal in smaller amounts if he enjoys cereal. It is more filling and healthier---provided he isn't dumping a cup of raisins (a lot of concentrated sugar) into it or just plain table sugar. A few raisins are ok, but there are just so many people that think raisins or peanuts and the like are totally healthy fare, and they can be, but they should be eaten in moderate amounts. A 1/4 cup of peanuts is healthy, 2 cups of them is not so great. Way too much fat. 

Five bowls of anything at a time is not healthy either, IMO. I know, I have been there, having an eating disorder myself. I have to be very aware of what I eat, in particular with sugar and carbos, both of which give you a brief "high" and then a terrible low that forces you to eat more of the same to get back up there. So basically the more of it you eat, the more you crave it. A nasty and unhealthy cycle.

DD


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Dixy....Organic means it is not Genetically Modified......which makes it 90% better than anything else. Pick your battles.


----------



## simpleman (Jun 5, 2002)

It depends on the time of day. In the morning, it is a meal. At night it is a snack. At least for me, as I tend to eat more at night than during the daytime.

Ernest


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Depends on the type.Oatmeal,cream of rice,cream of wheat,I'd say is a meal.Kiddie junk cereal I guess would be a snack although a bad one.I do like the "twigs" on my yogurt.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

> Organic means it is not Genetically Modified......which makes it 90% better than anything else.


The term "organic" in Canada also means that it was grown or raised without the use of antibiotics or chemical intervention.

However, to a lot of people:
organic=healthy=eat all you want of it.

This is where a person must become informed about what they are eating. You can also get organically grown potato chips, salt-soaked peanuts, sugar-laden kids' cereal, and the like. The "organic" label doesn't necessarily mean that it will be a whole heck of a lot healthier to eat. Just check out the health food stores sometime. Read some labels. There is lots of "organic junk food" out there, too. 

I hate the way industry fools people, and it is hard not to a few comments to help people get healthy and lose weight if need be. I do not consider myself an expert, but I have lost a total of 100 pounds myself so I guess you could say I know what works (and what doesn't). 

The main thing is that if you are hungry, try to fill up on healthy and _low fat/low cal_ foods, not just those that have that generic "organic" label on them.

DD


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

As most of you know, hubby has brain problems, and he only weighs 120 pounds now, so i dont worry too much about the nutrients in cereal, i just thought 7 bowls a day was a bit much, but he does eat good meals too.i guess if cereal, and tobacco, are his comfort, thats what he chooses.
thanks everyone, just sometimes i worry about his choices.


----------



## DixyDoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

ceresone, it doesn't hurt to try to substitute healthier things.....provided he will eat it. My mother has brain cancer among other things, and although I know she already has limited time, I still try to make her eat healthy for the remaining time. If she doesn't, she could have her blood sugar go too high and have a stroke, etc. My mom used to say that she would eat what she wanted if it made her happy, at least she would die happy but......I think I finally convinced her that maybe she wouldn't die, she would end up paralyzed or something instead. I think she got the message to a point.

I don't know your situation though, ceresone. Perhaps so far your dh is pretty healthy and doesn't have any other health concerns that would be aggravated by improper eating. 

I admit that unhealthy eating is a sore spot of mine.   

Take care! 

DD


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, hubby also has cancer of the brain, and beginning Alzeheimers. thanks for all the advice


----------

